# Any experience with bacterial infections of the intestine in LGDs?



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 27, 2014)

About 5 days ago, our dog Miller started showing signs of being sick.  He lost his appetite and started growling anytime our other dog (his best buddy), Clyde, would get within 10 feet of him.  We took him to the vet and were told he had a bacterial infection in his intestines.  The vet said it happens occasionally with LGDs because they'll eat dead,rotting animals as a way to deter predators. I knew they did that, but...

Anyway, he gave Miller a shot of Cerenia and now he's on 750 mg of Metronidazole twice daily.  His antibiotic will be gone in 2 days, and although he's definitely better than he was, he's very clearly not himself.  My biggest concern is that he does not want to go in with the goats at all - should I be worried about this?  We've kept him close to the house, so we can make sure he's ok, and he seems happy to be on the porch or walking around the barnyard with us when we're out doing chores.  He does still do a parameter check around the goat yard a couple of times a day, but won't go in with the goats. He's had health problems before, but he always wanted to go back to his goats.  I'm not sure if he just needs more time to recover...

Anyone had experience with something like this?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2014)

Not unusual. He more than likely is still very under the weather, these dogs often know they aren't able to do the job. Same happens during a severe injury. Once healed, feeling good they WANT to get back to their job.

Metronidazole is also very potent and very hard on the system. 
Intestinal bacterial infections can have longer lasting affects, outside everything is normal, so to speak, but generally inside the body is very weak. Short bursts of energy followed by exhaustion. It will take longer than the course of the antibiotics the everything to return to "normal". Gut infections cause issues for the whole body, including the brain, he will heal but may be awhile.

Sorry he ended up with something so nasty! Poor boy!
 to you but       for Miller!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, Southern!  It has been rough on the poor boy.  Clyde sure is sweet with him, though.  He's been watching over Miller so much, he's almost neglecting the goats.   He refuses to eat unless Miller is there with him, and when Miller is too tired to walk very fast, he'll slow down for him. When Miller is feeling well enough to patrol, he goes with him, and when Miller is sleeping,  he 'guards' him.  You're right that these dogs are smart - they just amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2014)

Your welcome and YES, they are amazing. I think I get more upset when I have an issue with a dog then I do a goat. 

Did they give Miller any fluids? Dehydration is very common with intestinal infections. Also throws off their chemistry. He may need extra supplements. I believe (trying to retrieve from an old outdated brain LOL) Calcium and Potassium???  It may be something else altogether 
Anyway getting some good probios in him are very helpful in his recovery.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, they gave him fluids and we've been watching his fluid intake.  The vet said we could actually give him some clear Gatorade.  Didn't think he drink it, but he did...so did the chickens (those little goobers).  I've been giving him meats cooked in water and including the 'broth.'  Made him ham chunks, gave him tuna and things like that, and always keeping fresh water close by.  I was going to give him some plain yogurt for the probiotics.  Do you think a probiotic supplement is a better idea?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 27, 2014)

Hope he gets well soon


----------

